# Ceiling in Shower Stall



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Everyone has their own preference of liquid waterproofing. Redgard is fine. May not be the best in someones opinion but it is accessible to you and it works fine.


----------



## Murp-the-Surf (Jul 30, 2011)

*Cement Board on Ceiling??*

Bud, Do you think I should use Cement Board on the ceiling or blue/green board?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I wouldn't use cement board, it's just to stinkin' hard to bring back to a suitable surface even for texturing. I also think Redgard would screw things up for painting. You would be better off using a quality oil-based paint or whatever replaces oil-based paint these days. Is that alkyd?


----------



## Murp-the-Surf (Jul 30, 2011)

*Another Quick Question*

Bud,
I read somewhere that when you build up the mud for a shower pan you can use a product that has a bunch of rails that you lay on the floor to keep the slope consistent. I guess you cut them and snap them into place so when you put down your mud all you have to do is bring the mud up even with the rails. You then seal it with a Redguard type product and oput your rubber shower pan material down over that and then tile.
Am I missing something and are the rails the way to go??
Murph


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I read somewhere that when you build up the mud for a shower pan you can use a product that has a bunch of rails


That is the "Quick Pitch System". You do not use Redgard with this type of system. You would use a vinyl shower pan. You can get the system here:
https://www.tiletools.com/product/m...er-floor-drainage-system-standard-kit-356.cfm

The problem with using a system like that one is it ignores the Tile Associations recommendation to first install a pre-sloped primary base to direct the shower pan liner. That system gets installed on a flat pan liner and I would strongly advise against that.

A much better way to go is the Schluter System's Shower Kit. Absolutely everything you need to construct a state-of-the-art-shower is in this kit. I have been using this system for several years.
https://www.tile-experts.com/products.asp?id=53

This system involves no concrete, only thinset mortar. It includes a special vinyl pan liner material (KERDI) that installs on top of the systems components. The kit includes enough vinyl product to also water proof the walls. The curb form is included along with a special first class drain.


----------

